# Indoor Scoring



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm going to start shooting some indoor this year and I was wondering how you score a five spot and a vegas round. I know it is 60 arrows and 300 points but what are the rings scored as?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

5-spot is shot where the white is 5, blue is 4.. 60 arrows shot for a total of 300 with 60x.

Vegas is shot where inner yellow is 10 outer yellow is 9 and down through 7 on the 3 spot. 30 arrows are shot for a score of 300 30x


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> 5-spot is shot where the white is 5, blue is 4.. 60 arrows shot for a total of 300 with 60x.
> 
> Vegas is shot where inner yellow is 10 outer yellow is 9 and down through 7 on the 3 spot. 30 arrows are shot for a score of 300 30x


Close.

5-spot is worth 300 points shot with 60 arrows. The white is worth 5 points (and the X ring is worth 5 too, it just breaks ties), and the blue is worth 4 points. 

In Vegas, there are 5 rings and an X. The blue ring is 6 points, the outer red is 7, etc. The very middle ring is X, which is worth 10, and the ring right outside that is also worth 10. Again, the X is just for tie breakers.


----------

